# Angola



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

Hai zusammen,

bin neu hier und da sollte ich mich und mein Revier gebührend vorstellen.

Pargo Man wohnt/arbeitet seit zwei Jahren in Luanda, Hauptstadt von Angola, an der Atlantikküste vom südlichen Afrika, eingekeilt zwischen Namibia im Süden und den Kongos im Norden und Osten.

Fischen tun wir in der warmen Jahreszeit von November bis Mai an der Kante vom Kontinentalsockel, 30 bis 60km weit draussen, auf Blauen Marlin, Segelfisch, Goldmakrelen und Gelbflossenthune; unter Land in der kalten Jahreshälfte auf Baracuda, Jacks, Barsche, Brassen und Tarpon.

Alles in allem ein vielseitiges Revier mit einer sehr robusten internationalen Kameradschaft unter den Big Gamern. In dieser Saison finden in Angola acht Ausscheidungswettkämpfe zu den IGFA Weltmeisterschaften statt. Stellt Euch das bitte eher amateurhaft und campingmäßig vor, denn lange wird hier noch nicht gefischt... daran war in vier Jahrzehnten Krieg - seit 1961 fast ununterbrochen - eher nicht zu denken.

Gruss in die Heimat


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Hallo PargoMan!

Willkommen an Board! Über Big Gamer freue ich mich immer ganz besonders. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du Dein Wissen hier mit einbringen würdest.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

... watt? Wissen? Ich?! 
#d
Ahoi und Hai Dr Kai, 
ich lern zwar fast jedes zweite Wochenende dazu, aber dabei hab ich eher begriffen, dass ich wenig weiss und noch weniger versteh. Klingt kompliziert? Die Fische sind in Angola immer noch weitgehend sicher vorm Pargo MAN.
|kopfkrat
Danke Dir auf dieser Seite von Neujahr für Deine Begrüßung.

Mui cordialmente,


----------



## zulu (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Hallo jan pargoman !

Fremdgehen ?

Lese deine berichte  immer im bg board,

finde es toll wenn du dich hier mit deinen erfahrungen von angola einbringst

Du wirst jetzt noch mehr zeit vor deiner kiste sitzen
und lesen.... tippen....berichten...


 freundlichst |wavey:

Z.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*



zulu schrieb:


> Hallo jan pargoman !
> 
> Fremdgehen ?
> 
> ...


 Moin auch, mein Lieber, neee... Fremdgehen?! Ich kuck hier bloss nach Kutterfischen im Dänemarkurlaub und schon krieg ich Schelte...#c
Was man tut, es ist verkehrt.
Schöne Woche noch Boss,


----------



## Nolte (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Bem vindo a Bordo Pargoman#6

FC


----------



## zulu (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Hallo jan pargo angola man !

Keine schelte nix verkehrt

no boss

welcome !

Ist das eigendlich ein guinea barracuda den du uns da 
entgegenstreckst ?

Z.


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*



zulu schrieb:


> Hallo jan pargo angola man !
> 
> Keine schelte nix verkehrt
> 
> ...


 
Jawoll, und zwar Guinea in der schmackhaftesten Variante: "Fischstäbchen". Die Burschen schwimmen in grossen Trupps in den "Flats" der ca 60qkm grossen Mussulobucht, schlappe 15km von der Innenstadt von Luanda. Gerade in der Trockenzeit immer einen Ausflug wert.


----------



## serviola (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Jan, 
hab ich zwar an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben, aber herzlich Willkommen. Doppelt hält eh besser, das kennst du ja von den Doppelleinen!

TL Jürgen

Wann gehts übrigens wieder auf die Hatz, ich glaube du bist dieses WE dran, oder?
Und zum spanischen Winter, der hat es diesmal wirklich in sich. Du wirst ja ein Paar mal nach dem Wind und Wetter bei mir geschaut haben. Kurz gesagt, seit Anfang November waren die Longliner gerade mal 7 Tage draussen, das sagt alles, oder?
Also für unsere Nussschalen war das zuviel und mich hat es auch einmal aufs heftigste erwischt. Seither sind Rettung- und Thermosuits meine beliebtesten Pages im Net.
Ich werde aufrüsten, spätestens mit der neuen Fat Lady. Noch 4 Wochen.


----------



## Pargo Man (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

BIG Jürgen, 
tachauch an Deine Adresse. 
#h
Gut, Dich hier zu finden. Bei meiner Suche nach Kutter "SOLEA" Hvide Sande hab ich mich doch mal hierher verlaufen und siehe... alle sind wir einträchtig beieinander. Freut mich diebisch.
:q

"Djamila 2" hat noch immer japanische Grippe, aber Doc Abrahao hat uns die Schlüssel für die "Ska Rumba IV" gegeben, mit der Bitte uns 24 Stunden vorher bei ihm oder Julia abzumelden, wenn wir den CAT brauchen. Die Grippe wird Xico mit Ersatzteilen aus Johannesburg behandeln. Vielleicht sinds die passenden und wir könnten sie vor Ende Januar einbauen lassen. Die zweimotorige CobraCat585 wird uns aber die nächste Runde über Wasser halten: 24/25. Januar 24Stunden Tournament; jeweils 06h00 Auslaufen, 18h00 Abpfiff im NAVAL Club, Wiegeschluß 19h30. Danach brauch ich neue Knochen, soviel steht fest. 17.Januar autakeln mit den Auslegern und Teamtraining. 

Das Beste: Doc Abrahao hat uns Freigabe für die Lobito-Woche erteilt. 21.März verladen wir das Boot auf dem Trailer ins Seeschiff, 22. Abholen in Lobito, denn 415km rauhe, meist unbewohnte Küste, immer "gegenan" machen wir nicht auf eigenem Kiel. Zu Lobito muss ich nix mehr sagen: Epische Fischerei, Kontinentalabbruch in Sichtweite der Küste, 410,9kgs/913 lbs MarlimAzul, Yellowfins und Sails über 60kgs, da müssen wir noch den Stuhl für die "Ska Rumba IV" anpassen. Zwei Trainings&vier Wettkampftage. Am 30 wird wieder verladen und nach Luanda verschifft. Xico, das Team und ich fahren mit den Autos das Gerödel runter. gepennt wird bei Freunden auf'm Sofa... so muss es sein.|rolleyes

Lobito ist ganzjährig wüstenhaft heiss, staubig und trocken. Das kann man von Deinem Heimathafen heute gerade nicht behaupten. Mein Mitleid, denn Ihr habt ja keine Heizung, oder?|uhoh:

Alsdann Catalan!


----------



## serviola (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

Aber Jan,
inside 19,3 Grad C und Fussbodenheizung mit Solarunterstützung. Aber es könnte mehr Sonne haben. Naja, die Tage werden wieder länger, aber es ist schon tierisch kalt, so 0 bis +10 Grad. Ist einfach nicht mein Temperaturbereich. 

Aber ich glaube die Jungs in BRD frieren um die Wette. Da hilft nur drillen oder hinter den warmen Ofen sitzen.
Das Programm ist ja mal wieder richtig voll. Ihr werdet dieses Jahr sicher einen guten Platz erlangen, mit dem kleinen Boot seid ihr eh die Sieger der Herzen. Gehören schon dicke E... in die Hose und natürlich Nerven wie Drahtseile, dazu ein Schuss afrikanische Lebensweisheit.

Saludos


----------



## zulu (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angola*

"Fischstäbchen". Die Burschen schwimmen in grossen Trupps in den "Flats" der ca 60qkm grossen Mussulobucht, schlappe 15km von der Innenstadt von Luanda. 


Hallo pargoMAN !

So einer fehlt mir noch.

Gibt es bei dir auch richtig grosse ?

Das sind ja die absoluten monsterbarras wenn die ausgewachsen sind.

max. 50 kg , das würde ich gerne mal sehen.

Hab mal einen great am galgen gesehen mit 25 kg, das war schon ein gewaltiger hecht, zähne so dick wie ein bleistift , nur viel schärfer.

Krumme stöcke und fett punkte beim tournament  #h

Z.


----------

